# Bolens Husky 2080 Rear Tine Tiller



## Pafrig (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi! I just acquired a 2080 bolens tiller. I have it all taken apart and am trying to find bearings for the main input shaft... looks like a 3203 and a 1206? They both seem to come up as old bearing numbers manufactured by departure and federal.... however, it seems that they are both angular contact bearings and I did not pay attention to which way they came out of the case! whoops. I got the axle diagrammed out pretty good, but a manual is always nice. I am also looking for the adjustment for the backlash on the tiller-drive worm shaft bearing cap?

Bearbaron I was wondering if you could pass me along your 2080 documentation?

Thank you!


----------



## Pafrig (Mar 16, 2018)

Heres some pictures!

I'm not really sure how much this thing weighs, But it's a bit. Ive read 875lbs? I would guess more like 500 to 600. rocked it back and forth up onto blocks and then pulled it into the car with a comealong anchored on a pipe through the door frame.

It Has the origional Wisconsion aenl (9hp?) 3x3.5 motor with a .020 overbore piston in it, and it looks like a repair on one of the head bolts.. I cleaned up the valves and soaked some juice through the rings and the compression came right back. Carberautor came almost all the way apart, looks like it should work.



















The case is full of goo! the old gear oil has condensed into this chocolate cake batter consistency, there is cosmolene consistency crud in the lowest sumps. Diesel cuts it pretty well.


























Everything cleans up pretty well, nothing is really rusted or stuck, it's all just gooey. Had to use some gravity to preload a shaft to sneak a shaft and race out of the case.
The picture of the bearing is the bearing that goes immidiatley behind the drive pulley from the motor. It is a 1206. There is a bushing pretty well seized in the bearing, and is cracked along it's keyway. I cant really figure out what it's made out of... Ill keep trying to get it out but might just have a new one made.
















The drivetrain from drive shaft to tiller are pretty clean, So I don't really plan on taking them apart. If anyone has documentation such as a parts fische or user's manual, That would be helpful.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

interesting transport method


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Pafrig, welcome to the tractor forum.

When I look at that beast/tiller, the first thing I see is a backache. If you don't have a bad back, you're going to get one handling that thing!!

The 2080 tiller was manufactured in the late 50's, which makes it about 60 years old. Finding any parts, gaskets, etc., not likely. Bolens has been out of business for about 20 years, and out of the tiller business for longer than that.

MTD bought the Bolens name and uses it on some of their equipment.

The best source that I know of for Bolens parts is Sam's Bolens _www.samsbolens.com/_

_Good Luck with this project.

_


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pafrig said:


> Heres some pictures!
> 
> I'm not really sure how much this thing weighs, But it's a bit. Ive read 875lbs? I would guess more like 500 to 600. rocked it back and forth up onto blocks and then pulled it into the car with a comealong anchored on a pipe through the door frame.
> 
> ...


 The best way,to match up bearings ,is to measure the outside diameter,inside (shaft ) diameter,and width..
For the tapered roller bearings,you may find that they match up to some of the newer ones,...but,you also need to get the race out,as well.
Try this site:
http://www.skf.com/us/products/bear...s/double-row/index.html?designation=3203 A-2Z


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Good to see one of those tillers, a real gem. The chunk with the woodruff key slot that is stuck in the bearing is the back side of the drive sheave where it slides through the bearing and on to the main shaft that drives the wheels and tiller.

Before you ding it too much, take the sheave and bearing to an industrial bearing house and try to find a comparable sheave with that tail. I suspect they will need to fit it with a two piece unit that consists of a steel sheave that bolts to an extended hub. Then match the ID of a replacement bearing to the new hub.


----------



## Richard S (Sep 22, 2019)

Pafrig,
I have a Bolens 2080 in running condition. I have installed axle extensions to keep the weight of the tiller off the garden beds and to provide additional stability.
I will upload photos, if you would be interested in it just let me know.


----------

